# [SOLVED] Why does the corsair H100i Not need its coolant replaced?



## Dell001

What's inside the Corsair H100i that keeps this cooling "liquid" cool and why does it not need to be "refilled" or "maintained" (as most web sites claim)? How does it work? Does it last forever?

Thank you for shedding some light onto this area for me! I used fans to cool my CPU my entire life. 

CORSAIR Hydro Series H100i Water Cooler - Newegg.com


----------



## gcavan

*Re: Why does the corsair H100i Not need its coolant replaced?*

The H100i, like all liquid coolers operates on the same principle as an automotive engine cooling system. The liquid is mostly distilled water along with some chemical additives. It is circulated through the system by a pump. The heat it absorbs from the CPU is then disipated by air being forced through the radiator.

Being a closed system, the liquid cannot escape. The hoses are made of material which allows for very minimal evaporation. Last forever? Doubtful. As with everything made by man (other than plastic and nuclear waste) it will eventually fail, though I would expect it to last as least as long as the PC.


----------



## Dell001

*Re: Why does the corsair H100i Not need its coolant replaced?*



gcavan said:


> The H100i, like all liquid coolers operates on the same principle as an automotive engine cooling system. The liquid is mostly distilled water along with some chemical additives. It is circulated through the system by a pump. The heat it absorbs from the CPU is then disipated by air being forced through the radiator.
> 
> Being a closed system, the liquid cannot escape. The hoses are made of material which allows for very minimal evaporation. Last forever? Doubtful. As with everything made by man (other than plastic and nuclear waste) it will eventually fail, though I would expect it to last as least as long as the PC.


That is a perfect answer, thank you!


----------



## Tyree

In theory, it should never lose it's required level of coolant installed from the manufacturer.


----------



## jonnyGURU

The coolant is a propylene glycol (anti freeze) with a corrosion inhibitor. The system is completely sealed, so air cannot get in and coolant cannot get out.


----------

